# scrollbar beidseitig ?



## MoodyDeath (21. Mai 2002)

jo, die frage steht schon oben.

ich hab jetz die scrollbar auf http://www.fledderation.de links

durch;
<body dir="rtl">
<div dir="ltr"> 
blablabla
</div>
</body>

aber gehts auch irgendwie, dass man die beidseitig macht ?

thx


----------



## sam (21. Mai 2002)

ist mir nicht bekannt...

es gibt eine möglichkeit frames mit einer scrollbar zu kontrollieren, das könnt man irgendwie umschreiben, aber das wäre verdammt viel aufwand für etwas, was keiner braucht  

für was soll das gut sein?


----------



## MoodyDeath (21. Mai 2002)

naja, n kleines bisschen "extravagant" sein 

die seite is für nen clan. den pageaufbau hab ich mir so gedacht, dass oben n table für den banner is, unten einer fürs menü und in der mitte isser dann wieder unterteilt in links mitte und rechts.

in der mitte is dann das content der page  ... und da hab ich halt dacht, dass man dort vielleicht beidseitige scrollbars verwenden könnt  , die dann gleichzeitig mit ins komplette andere design "mitintegriert" werden


----------



## sam (21. Mai 2002)

hört sich interessant an...
wenn jemand weiss wie es geht: melden


----------



## MoodyDeath (21. Mai 2002)

jo ... ich hab jetz schon verschiedenste suchmaschienen und foren durchforstet, aber noch nix gefunden


----------



## Christoph (21. Mai 2002)

http://www.znippets.com/ZscrollBar2/

das ding lässt sich sicher auch auf beide seiten schubsen!

bau es auch gerade auf meiner site ein!


----------



## sam (21. Mai 2002)

ja mit dhtml geht das sicher, aber wie gehts mit den normalen scrollbars?  

btw: nettes script


----------



## MoodyDeath (21. Mai 2002)

jo, genau das is das prob, ich würd des in nem inline-frame machen wollen


----------



## ^mephisto^ (24. Mai 2002)

*aber..*

..wo bleibt da die funktion?

nen inline-frame wäre glaub ich keine geeignete sache 

aber so wie ich mir das vorstelle, muss das Teil am Ende scharf aussehen


----------



## MoodyDeath (28. Mai 2002)

achjo ... ich hab die page jetz ma einfach zusammenbastelt ... 

jetz wärs natürlich ;-) wenn da noch links im iframe nen scrollbalken wär *g*

hier isse http://www.fledderation.de/clan/ <-- is aber noch im aufbau


----------



## anfänger (29. Mai 2002)

*re...*

wow, sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------

